# Toledo



## hotelkilo (Jul 6, 2004)

hi all, my first post here.

this is my o&w toledo that i bought from RLT about 4 months ago. i really like this watch(its my first mechanical). i've tried it on a few different straps but finally settled on a hirsch liberty recently purchased from tf.

hk


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Welcome to the forum HK....Thats a very nice combination...









I should get myself a brown strap to try out...I dont have one









Jason


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

Welcome to the forum HK, glad you like the watch.


----------



## Griff (Feb 23, 2003)

..............and enjoy being in this particular web!


----------



## hotelkilo (Jul 6, 2004)

tnx for the welcome guys


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

Welcome HK.









I do like that strap.


----------



## AlexR (May 11, 2003)

Welcome to the forum.

Nice watch,the strap really suits it


----------



## ESL (Jan 27, 2004)

Hi there,

Nice Toledo. V Nice









Looks like brown straps are looking quite strong too at the moment.


----------

